# كايرو تريد توفر كل مستلزمات مزارع الدواجن



## كايرو تريد (29 أغسطس 2013)

*
شركة كايرو تريد جروب 


توفر الشركة
كل ما يحتاجه عملائها
من تجهيزات المزارع بالكامل
من انظمه الشرب و التغذيه و التدفئه و التهويه و التبريد بمختلف انواعها و لوح التحكم بالمزارع



كما نقوم بتجهيز مزارع الدواجن من الالف الى الياء






كايرو تريد جروب 
الوكيل الحصري لكبري الشركات العالمية 
المتخصصة في إنشاء مزارع الدواجن 

لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة ومنتجاتها زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotr.com
أو التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو عبر الهاتف
01007774414 - 002

او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube
​**​**​*


----------

